# I hate Allergies!! Who else has them?



## juzi1986 (Jul 1, 2011)

UGH!! I hate all the pollen in the air. Red, watery eyes, runny nose, itchy skin, scratchy throat, it's all the worse. Who else has allergies and absolutely cannont stand it?


----------



## momofboys (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously, I can't stand them either. Especially cuz I'm nursing my baby so I can't take anything; Although, vitamin C and raw honey have helped so much. Do you have food allergies too?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I stopped living in places with dogs or cats. Minimized carpets, and vacuumed often. For some reason, it helped with seasonal allergies. (and asthma)

I guess with all the other stuff bombarding me, I was more susceptible to the pollen.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Some folks swear by body cleanses to keep allergy symptoms down. Ever tried them?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I hate them too... and for me it's the worst in the fall not the spring or summer.


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

I've moved so many times within the U.S., always thinking I'd be escaping regional pollens, but I'm allergic to pollen everywhere /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif.


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

Any particular recommendations re. those cleanses?


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Every friend who has reported positive results from a cleanse has used a different brand--there are so many out there to choose from and I can't remember the names! I would imagine that a health food store or vitamin shop salesperson would be knowledgeable about the pros and cons of individual brands, unless, of course, someone else in this forum can offer a recommendation?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Ever tried eating locally-raised honey? I tried this after I moved to California and was exposed to some unfamiliar allergens. I can't say that it definitely worked, but I did notice a reduction in symptoms after a few weeks. Plus, it's tasty!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

My eyes water every morning I drive in to work and I don't bother with any over the counter meds.  Non-drowsy ones aren't strong enough and I can't risk using stronger drowsy meds while driving my ebike or at work so I just suffer though it each year...and thats just seasonal allergies from pollen.  Cat dandruff...if my allergies were any stronger, it'd be fatal.  Takes a mere 10-15mins of exposer for it to start and easily lasts a whole day.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

> Any particular recommendations re. those cleanses?


John DT:

Just heard back: a friend uses a cleanse called Enzymatic, and while she won't swear by it, she thinks it has offered her a little relief. Here's a link to their site in case you wish to purse it further:

http://www.enzymatictherapy.com/Pro...le-Body-cleanse/08450-Whole-Body-Cleanse.aspx


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

google "medinose" its red light therapy, basically turns you into rudolf for a few minutes a day but the results are stunningly effective! i dont claim to know how it works, but i do know that it does.

or use a beclomethasone nasal spray


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

the_seraphim said:


> i dont claim to know how it works, but i do know that it does.


I'm interested: how do know it works? Do you use it yourself or have you hear from others that it does?


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

i have (had) the worst allergies, i would sneewe every few minutes, my nose runs with the consistency of egg whites, my eyes itch etc

2 months into the ledinose treatment and my symptoms were non existant, this year i only had to use a nasal spray for a couple of weeks due to sneezing but thats it!

so im telling you from personal experience its a miracle


----------



## yummyspice (Sep 8, 2011)

I've had allergies to pollens, mold spores and ragweed my whole life. I have to take benadryl daily and year round. In the past 5 years I've also developed occasional hives. Fun times. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

